

After Facebook's IPO flub, value of tech startups falls back to earth - quadrahelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/19/3096611/facebook-ipo-startups-valuations-bubble-acquisitions-pop

======
bproper
There is a big shift underfoot, as people take a hard look at how unsupported
the valuations were on SecondMarket and SharePost.

But the bigger picture is simply part of the cycle. Everything built up to the
FB IPO, now startups will move into a new mode, until another game changing
company emerges to lead the next cycle.

